# Leather totes?



## spazbaby (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone know a good brand or site to get a LARGE leather tote bag? I need a black one that will carry a planner, wallet, umbrella, makeup case, etc. I just can't seem to find one that I'm in love with.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

I personally love Coach bags. This one here is on the expensive side but they are really good quality bags.


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I personally love Coach bags. This one here is on the expensive side but they are really good quality bags. That is a nice one! I must have missed it when I checked that site.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

Here are a couple of more that I found at different prices.

Cole Haan

The Sak

Nordstrom Shopper

Dooney &amp; Burke

Can you tell that I love purses?


----------



## Liz (Jun 12, 2005)

have you gone to macy's or nordies? some stores have more stuff than others.


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here are a couple of more that I found at different prices. 
Cole Haan

The Sak

Nordstrom Shopper

Dooney &amp; Burke

Can you tell that I love purses?






i can definitely tell. i spotted that Dooney earlier. it's been in the back of my mind as i've been looking for others. now it's a toss-up between the dooney and the coach...


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* have you gone to macy's or nordies? some stores have more stuff than others. My Macy's is lame compared to most. There's no Nordstrom around here. I went to the Coach store and looked at the Coach selections at 2 dept. stores including Macy's. None of them had the tote that Marisol found on the website. I did find black totes at the mall but the ones that I liked weren't leather (one was Kate Spade and I forget what the other was). I'd just rather have leather. I think I'm being too picky.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

OHHH Louis Vuitton just came out with a tote bag which i love and am planning on getting, ithink its 800 but its so cute.there are too sizes and both are decent sizes.


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 12, 2005)

I went back to the Coach store and ended up with this purse and wristlet (both in black):

http://www.coach.com/shop/product_no...ategory_id=413

http://www.coach.com/shop/product_no...c=1&amp;easyask_id=

I decided to forget about fitting my planner in my purse. I'll just carry it separately.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh,thats cool,glad you found something you like


----------



## Liz (Jun 12, 2005)

nice! i have this cute black wrislet from coach. it's monogrammed C's with like this light glitter thread going through it. and hot pink lining inside





i bet the leather is super soft!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* nice! i have this cute black wrislet from coach. it's monogrammed C's with like this light glitter thread going through it. and hot pink lining inside




i bet the leather is super soft!

Yeah, the leather is very soft. They had a lot of wristlets but I don't remember any with glitter. That sounds really cute. They had a lot of the signature C ones in bright colors like fuschia, orange, and an awesome yellow. But I just got the black leather to match my purse. The inside of my purse is lined in black with C's on it and the inside of the wristlet is lined in a bronze color with C's on it.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

Cute purses! I love the ones you picked out. If your planner doesn't fit, maybe you can upgrade to a PDA. I love mine and its so much easier to carry it around.


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Cute purses! I love the ones you picked out. If your planner doesn't fit, maybe you can upgrade to a PDA. I love mine and its so much easier to carry it around. That crossed my mind, but I'm one of those people that has to actually write stuff down. Maybe someday though!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ooh! I really like the ones you ended up buying! I've been on the hunt for a purse myself and these are some great ideas!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Ooh! I really like the ones you ended up buying! I've been on the hunt for a purse myself and these are some great ideas! Thanks! I really think it was a good choice. It's basic and it's good quality leather. I think I'll have it for a long time. I have a feeling it's the start of a new collection!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice bag Spazbaby!! I really don't spend that much on bags, but I'm sure that it will last you a long time! Plus you can take so much with you... love it! Enjoy !!!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Nice bag Spazbaby!! I really don't spend that much on bags, but I'm sure that it will last you a long time! Plus you can take so much with you... love it! Enjoy !!!



I've never spent this much either. It's a first for me. The most I've ever spent was maybe a little over a hundred, and that was only once. I usually spend under $50. That's why I got something standard...they have really eye-catching bags in bright colors but those will be out of style at some point whereas black leather will always be around.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 13, 2005)

Did you happen to get their bag cleaner? I think they sell a cleaner and a moisturizer for their handbags. I would recommend that you get just the moisturizer since it is a dark colored leather bag. I use it to make sure the leather remains soft and shiny. I buff them maybe once a month or depending on how often I use it.


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Did you happen to get their bag cleaner? I think they sell a cleaner and a moisturizer for their handbags. I would recommend that you get just the moisturizer since it is a dark colored leather bag. I use it to make sure the leather remains soft and shiny. I buff them maybe once a month or depending on how often I use it. Yeah, I got the cleaner and moisturizer. The sales associate recommended using it once a month. It wasn't expensive and the bottles look big enough to last a while, so I went ahead and got them.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 13, 2005)

I still have some left in my moisturizer for my 4 bags. A little goes a long waaaaaaaaaay!


----------

